# multiple birds down?



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

So today I took my golden retriever, Michael, out to a local slough, his first time getting in a slough in his life and he did GREAT! We got off the 4 wheeler, and i didnt thrown anything,he just took off jumpin through the cat tails i got pretty excited.

Anyways, when we were in the water, i was thinkin to myself, how can i get him to retrieve multiple birds on his first year hunting in the field/water? I am going to bring another duck dummy with next time, toss them both in different directions, but i know after he gets one,he brings it right back to me, and forgets about the other dummy,and wants me to throw the dummy he just brought back to me, out into the water...

Other good news, I tossed the dummy about 10 yds INTO the cat tails, sure enough he found it! boy oh boy was I happy then! He had no idea the distance i tossed it in there either! Also, he wouldnt leave the slough after 2 hours of fetch with him! He wanted to be in there all fricken day!!!

Thanks guys, and sorry for the additional info!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very easy. Start short.

Have the pup sit beside you and throw one dummy 10 feet on one side and the other 10 feet to the other side. Short distances at first. Send him after one and then line him up and do it again,,, increase distances as you go.

Also go buy Evan Graham's Smart Works. Great book.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

S&A is right on. And you might want to start in pasture grass instead of cattails.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds silly but the best place to start doing muliples is in your yard on the corner of your house, toss one one direction and one the other, send him on the last bird down, recieve the first bird and then line him up on the other, use bright white bumpers on a cut lawn so he can see them. we start teaching doubles with pups as young as 12 weeks. They cant switch, and they have to come past you to get the second bumper.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

BROWNDOG said:


> Sounds silly but the best place to start doing muliples is in your yard on the corner of your house, toss one one direction and one the other, send him on the last bird down, recieve the first bird and then line him up on the other, use bright white bumpers on a cut lawn so he can see them. we start teaching doubles with pups as young as 12 weeks. They cant switch, and they have to come past you to get the second bumper.


thats a great idea, I never would of thought of it, thanks.

One thing I love about these forums is theres always some new thing to learn


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Browndog great advice!! I actually started my yellow lab tonight on multiple retrieves and even though he eventually started to get the hang of it this would have definetly helped. I will try this next time until he gets the exercise down pat.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

The corner of the house trick worked great. I have a young lab that I'm working with and at first I just started in the middle of the yard and the dog would run and grab the 2nd bumper and then go right to the first. She would then drop the one she picked up first and bring back the other one. I took here to the corner of the house and it fixed that problem. Thanks for the tip.


----------

